# Invitation to Exun Clan's Annual Cubing Competition on 19-20th October in New Delhi, India



## knightron0 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey everyone!

I would like to invite cubers all over India to participate in the Cubing event of Exun 2019, which is hosted by Delhi Public School, R.K. Puram. This will be an unofficial competition and is only open for school students, but I guarantee that it will a lot of fun! Go ahead to exun.co/reg in order to register for the event. Check out other events hosted by Exun Clan on the same day at exunclan.com. There will be 3x3, 2x2 and Pyraminx in the event and for each event, 2 Individual participants from each school will be allowed.

Looking forward to seeing you all there!


----------

